# Griffin reservoir



## dbvining (May 13, 2009)

Anyone konw anything about the Griffin Reservoir (Heads Creek Reservoir)? I just found out about it the other day and wondering if it is worth trying?


----------



## Derek Snider (May 13, 2009)

*good reservoir*

Its definitely a good bass fishery. At times, imo, griffin res fishes as good as any lake on our jonboat schedule. Full of grass. I've had success on weightless soft plastics and topwater there.


----------



## Duramax (May 13, 2009)

It is a good place to fish.  Soft plastics work great, not a bad place to catch crappie either.


----------



## Chris S. (May 13, 2009)

Aside from all the garbage the trash monkeys keep throwing on the bank and in it it is an excellent fishery,I wish spalding county would high fence  it so that would stop.Boats only would bring the lake back to what it should be ............clean and free of litter bums and their garbage.


----------



## fixit101 (May 13, 2009)

is it electric only?


----------



## Duramax (May 14, 2009)

yes it is electric only


----------



## dbvining (May 14, 2009)

thanks for all the info. Do you have to be a resident of Spalding co. or can anyone fish there?


----------



## Rick_1971 (May 14, 2009)

It is open and free to all.


----------



## Chris S. (May 14, 2009)

Next time I'm there I'm gonna take some photo's of the destruction these people cause and post it here so the forum viewers can see.I always pick up alot at the ramp when I go.I'm sick of it.The saddest part about it is that this is one of the nicest  city lakes as far as scenery at times throughout the year.I was there about two weeks ago and the cherry,wild azaleas and dogwood trees were unbelievable.I enjoy fishing at Griffin greatly and you will get your arm broke there if you aren't careful.


----------



## Money man (May 15, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Next time I'm there I'm gonna take some photo's of the destruction these people cause and post it here so the forum viewers can see.I always pick up alot at the ramp when I go.I'm sick of it.The saddest part about it is that this is one of the nicest  city lakes as far as scenery at times throughout the year.I was there about two weeks ago and the cherry,wild azaleas and dogwood trees were unbelievable.I enjoy fishing at Griffin greatly and you will get your arm broke there if you aren't careful.



Chris, I know people complain about Henry County mgmt practices sometimes because it limits access but considering what you are saying, isn't it a nice change to see what H.C. Water authority has done to protect our reservoirs and keep them clean and managed. I know there are a lot of days I want to fish and they are closed but that is a trade off I will accept to keep the litter bugs off of the water. I went out on Tussahaw on Wednesday and watched an eagle with a fish in it's talons and it was beautiful not to have that image interrupted by McDonald's wrappers on the bank.


----------



## Chris S. (May 16, 2009)

I know exactly what you are saying Money man.........Tussahaw is a clean reservoir and I hope it stays that way.As for Griffin I will always fish there ,it just pains me to see the filthy way others choose to live and do.If you are ever out there and you run out of bait ,chances are a worm bucket will float by you at any minute so there's really no need to worry.Or is there?


----------



## spud (Mar 18, 2011)

Lots of Jack fish, stay in the creek channel


----------

